# Hi ! I am pretty much new to this



## TinyGuyGamer (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I am starting to get into the furry stuff but I am mostly really into the Giant and Giantess stuff 
but I am wondering if anyone around here likes to roleplay as the Giant stuff. 

I normally play the tiny guy >w<


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 18, 2016)

I believe you're referring to "macro". And no, I don't.


----------

